# IM prevê condições climatéricas normais para final do Verão



## Brigantia (24 Jul 2007 às 22:56)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê «condições climatéricas normais» para o final do Verão, com a possibilidade de ocorrerem «ondas de calor», afirmou hoje, em Lisboa, o presidente do organismo a deputados da Assembleia da República.
> Adérito Serrão disse que o IM prevê que as «condições climatéricas sejam consideradas normais para o final do Verão, apesar dos elevados níveis de humidade e baixas temperaturas, atípicas, registadas em Julho».
> 
> «Para este espaço [Portugal], o Verão não será mais quente do que o normal registado em anos anteriores», referiu o responsável aos deputados da Comissão Eventual de Avaliação e Acompanhamento da Política Nacional de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios que hoje de manhã visitaram o IM.
> ...



Fonte: © Diário Digital / Lusa


Será muito importante o desenvolvimento do Sistema de Alerta Precoce de Tsunamis


----------



## Minho (24 Jul 2007 às 23:00)

40% do orçamento é proveiente do Estado e o resto receitas próprias?? Agora percebo por que os produtos do IM são vendidos a peso de ouro... 
Será que no INM Espanhol também é assim?


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 23:17)

Minho disse:


> 40% do orçamento é proveiente do Estado e o resto receitas próprias?? Agora percebo por que os produtos do IM são vendidos a peso de ouro...
> Será que no INM Espanhol também é assim?



Fiquei surpeendido com essa percentagem. Então mas isso é bom. Para o contribuinte  Eu não estou por dentro do assunto, mas os preços dos produtos são assim tão exagerados ?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Jul 2007 às 23:36)

Minho disse:


> 40% do orçamento é proveiente do Estado e o resto receitas próprias?? Agora percebo por que os produtos do IM são vendidos a peso de ouro...
> Será que no INM Espanhol também é assim?



Também acho que a serem totalmente verdade os dados é um muito bom sinal...se o resto da Administração Pública tivesse percentagens desta ordem muito bem andavamos nós!


----------

